# Max Speed of Sentra SE-r



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

Whats the max speed of a stock '92 Sentra Se-r?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

Somewhere on SE-R.net I read 126 mph. I just got mine yesterday so I can't verify it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

I'm sorry, I found it at www.serhomepage.com under SE-R Performance and that is according to Nissan.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2002)

In Motor Trends 1993 Bang for the Buck, they had an SE-R up to 130. They said it would have gone faster but it came with H speed rated tires.


----------



## SE-Rfan (Aug 20, 2002)

I've driven my 91 SE-R since 98. It's a fantastic car, but it's limited power becomes especially noticable around 90mph. Car and Driver says it's drag limited to 128. In my experience that's about right, and it takes forever to transition from about 110-128. The best I've had mine was 135, and prolly could have pussed it to 140, but I was going down a large hill on the empty Utah Interstate, and my tires at the time were only H-Rated (130mph max) Didn't want to blow out at 140..... so long story short, you'll prolly realize a max speed on the flat between 125-130.

-SE-Rfan


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

fuck that shit, ihave taken my bucket past 140mph for like 8 seconds, then shut her down being as how the slightest movement of the steering wheel would make someone loose control. but with no speed limiter this car has balls(91 anyways)

jorge


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I've gotten my B12 to over 170mph (proven) see www.back-yard-productions.com and look at the video vault for the 1990 sentra races.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *I've gotten my B12 to over 170mph (proven) see www.back-yard-productions.com and look at the video vault for the 1990 sentra races. *


What the hell kind of custom gearing do you have? And which race specifically are you talking about on that site that shows you doing over 170mph?

My Gear's:

1st 3.333 
2nd 1.826 
3rd 1.286 
4th 0.975 
5th 0.756 
Reverse 3.153 
Final drive ratio 1) 4.176

I've topped mine out before on the highway on a road trip, but i have no clue what my top mph is because i have the XE original cluster...


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Good you asked this and now I can clarify. The race that would basically help clarify this is the race with the S2000, the turbocharged IS300 and the AudiiTT. The guy in the S2000 is my friend and we do what we always do we come from the track and that is pick on anybody and anything that wants to race. Well while we were having fun, we were joined by the IS300 which we later found out to be one of the bad @sses on the streets of miami and hell the car certainly sounded like a supra to me. Anyways, if you watch the video closely you'll see a run in the beginning whereas I blew past the S2000 (which was in the left lane) and continued on in hopes that no cops would catch me going this fast. So when asked, my friend in the S2000 (which also had his girlfriend in it) said he was doing 152mph and she confirmed it. A few minutes later, my friend with the camera (in my car) informed that an IS300 was coming, but I had a lready saw it. So I played a game of cat and mouse with this guy up until we got close to our exit and that's when my friend in the S2000 said he was very close to 155mph and the IS was pulling away from him and AudiTT. I pulled away from all of them and veered towards our exit. The guys in the Audi was real cool about it giving me the thumbs up and gave the car it's props stating that I had to be going at least 170mph (But this I already know). The guy in Lexus I didn't know him, but word gets around about [email protected] and a few people say he confirmed the race and that the car was doing well over 160mph. So just like your car, my cluster loses pace after 125mph which is achieved at approximately 5200rpm in 5th gear. I have no specs on the tranny's gear ratio, but I can say that the engine and tranny belongs together because it seems so effortless. Like I've posted in other forums, I was clocked in my own B12 at 173mph by a state trooper and didn't go to jail nor get a ticket so my girl's B12 going that fast does not surprise me at all.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Interesting... Well do you have custom gearing? Or what kind of transmission do you have in there? Of course you, nor I have speed limiters, but there must be a formula that would tell you what is the highest mph attainable with the selected gearing. I'm gonna get on the ball with this formula. I got some ins and outs that i'm going to follow up on to figure out what my mph would be anyways. As much as i hate saying this... Math is the answer to my problem.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

By the way boost boy... Do you have any pics of your motor??


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2002)

170mph??? I dont know about that one. but, for the se-r, you have to realize that the sr20 speedometers are off when your up at those speeds. They usually say that there about 7mph off. So, if you think u were going 140, you were most likely doing no more then 130 to 133 if you were lucky. The Classic is drag limited. Which means, as beautiful as the car is, its like a brick in the wind. I own an nx2000. I share everything with the se-r. Its slightly more aerodynamic then the classic, and its rated at 135 mph as far as i've read.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

So are you saying radar detectors tell lies? 170mph in my B12 is not strenuously achieved. My gear box and computer does not limit me. My rev limiter is set at 9750rpm so what does that tell you? I can't tell if you're doubting me or not, but at this point and time it really doesn't matter as it is not too cool to be cruising at that rate of speed on 15in H rated tires. I didn't even say that 170 was the top speed I'm sure there's more left in the engine and tranny, but who cares! I sure as hell don't and am not willing to find out. I hit the rev limiter in 5th gear in my friend's 200sx with SR20DET. Anyone care to do the math and figure out how fast we were going. Since I built the car for him, I felt it was only right that I see what one of these engines can do on a highway (not bad). But I'm extremely comfortable with my current set up as it is easily repaired and cheap to replace compared to an Sr20 and this a proven fact.


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

LOL......LIAR...LIAR...LIAR...LMAO

The only way a sentra will go 170mph is if you drop it off a cliff...son... 

170kph..now that's more like it...

BTW: If you want to argue...just post the dyno figures...OK?


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

_Posted by boost_boy:_ 



> My rev limiter is set at 9750rpm so what does that tell you?



It tells me that you're full of shit my man...


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Listen silly boy with your 13 posts, if you spend the money and have a stand alone ECU such as myself then you can set the rev limiter as high as the system will let you. Don't make little $hit face comments until you've done some reading on who's posting on these boards and what they have installed in their vehicles. Your comment tells me you're a scrub when it comes to cars "My man"


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

BTW you sound like a honda spy! Why don't you ask ???'s before you be so judgemental because you don't know me like that and I don't know you so please be nice around here............


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

And last but not least, I can and you can't, LMAO...scru..scrub....LMAO You see how ignorant that look to everyone. You're looking at a mirror of your previous posts, but your car is still slow and it's probably a Civic or Accord (Frikin' Spy)...get a life and stop hatin'


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

Dyno figures will set you free...

As for my 13 posts...I don't bother wasting my time talking to ppl like you...

The only one ignorant here is YOU.

Do you even know how STUPID you sound saying that your SENTRA can do 170 mph. 


...and neither will I...

...prove me wrong...

BTW: I gotta life...hence no 190 posts for me....

No disrespect to REAL sentra enthusiast...

Hopefully you know what a Dyno is... 

Cheers...


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

You are definitely a honda spy! People have given there opinions of my posts as I've given my opinions of theirs, but remember you got foul with me kid. Dyno figures don't tell how fast your car can go young man and anyone here that knows anything will atest to this. You should leave those magazines alone if you think dyno figures will tell you how fast your car is. Must've touched a nerve with you as well about that rev limiter being set at 9750 rpm, huh? And it still is Dyno figures tell how much power the car can make at a certain RPM. Not all that interested to see how much ponies my girl's B12 put out, but I assure you it's enough. You're a scrub and don't post your ignorance around here because it was peaceful and informative until you came along with your crappy optimism. How much power does your cheesy sentra or civic or whatever you drive put out? Where's your Dyno figures (Big Word dyno man)? I could care less what your car put out and you could care less about mine so do yourself and the rest of the board a favor, squash the ignorance....K


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

*BTW: I gotta life...hence no 190 posts for me*

There are many people on these boards who posts alot more than me, so don't try and cover your butt by saying "No disrespect to REAL sentra enthusiasts" because you're obviously calling all high poster's lifeless? Check out b4 u wreck out..........


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Be a big boy and don't respond as I will not entertain you anymore with my time. Take care Kid


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

...what you mean...IS

YOU'RE BACKING DOWN...'CAUSE YOUR A LIAR...

If you post you Dyno figures...I will take my little 91 Sentra to a local shop and have it dynoed...OK...just for YOU...Deal???
Ohhhh...and I'm not the one that's claiming that my Sentra (A B12 at that...) can go 170 mph.

Honda spy...??? Are you gay??? What the hell is all that about...

Dyno figures tell you everything you need to know...especially about going 170mph.

It's all math afterall....

BTW: Scrub..??? Where did you pick up that term "silly boy"....


...this conversation is OVER...


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

I just down loaded the video with a B 12 going down the track...is that your "rocket" boost_boy...???

14.64 @ 98 mph...ain't gonna cut it for 170 mph...LMAO

Impessive...but no 170mph material...

That is if that car is even yours....


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2002)

boost_boy, you are so full of shit...i just downloaded all the videos, and not one is impressive except for the 13.9 second run. and that is no 170 at 5 grand in 5th! ive had better "races" with geo metro's for shrist sake! you might have been racing, but the others didn't know it! and it sure sound like a whole 6500rpm, maybe. anyways...moral of the story...*put up or shut up!*


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2002)

*I was shown this shit by someone else*

kid you're full of shit, the only time you car even catches people in those videos is when they are BRAKING, wtf 170 my fuckin ass, you guys are barely passing traffic, there isn't even enough damn room on that freeway to do 170, if you've ever actually driven fast you'd know this, fuck this bullshit about your tranny, stop frontin, you have no proof, and the videos are a shitty attempt, 13.9 is nice but thats no 170, and a sentra would fall apart at that speed, and the car sounds quiet as hell, its not the wind cause I can hear you guys talking and the car sounds like your doing 85...stop eating your own shit, its not healthy


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

LOL...I like you guys allready...

We nees more newbies like Callaghan and SergDun...LMAO

They're quick and to the point....


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

mball said:


> *In Motor Trends 1993 Bang for the Buck, they had an SE-R up to 130. They said it would have gone faster but it came with H speed rated tires. *


wow, i would love to read that one and see the pics, but i don't think they have an archive that deep.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Because this thread has nothing to do with the original subject, it is now closed. Some of the more inflammatory posts have been edited for content. I suggest none of the participants continue this argument.


----------

